# K2 Turbo Dream



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Has anyone used this? I was going to get a Darkstar but I was at an athletic store earlier and there was a turbo dream on sale for something like $300. I was wondering what you guys thought. I am hoping to get a good set up so I am looking at all possibilities.

I ride terrain as well as mountain and it seems like a good all around board. So Turbo Dream or Darkstar?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

if you're more in the park than anywhere else, get the darkstar
if you're more everywhere else and a little park, get the turbo dream


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

to be honest with you I am about half and half. I go in the park a lot when I am at Northstar or Sierra (good parks) but at other places with awesome trails I ride those. I'll prolly end up with w/e is cheaper


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I'd probably get the Darkstar. Soft enough for the park but stiff enough to ride the rest of the mountain. The Turbo Dream would probably not be a great board in the park. And I think the Darkstar is cheaper.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

If you're half-half, I'd say get the Darkstar. IMO it does better all-mountain than the Turbo Dream does in the park.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The Darkstar is softer than the Turbo dream and has regular camber. The Turbo dream is going to be better for someone riding a 50/50 mix.


----------

